# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Dịch công chứng giấy tờ xin đi định cư nước ngoài

## Trans24h

Dịch thuật tài liệu xin visa du lịch, du học, xuất khẩu LĐ
 Dịch thuật công chứng hồ sơ xin visa du lịch, du học, định cư, thương mại, thăm thân… chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ, uy tín tai Dịch thuật công chứng Đống Đa
 Xem thêm:* Công chứng dịch thuật*
 Ngày nay, với sự phát triển của nền kinh tế toàn cầu, các nước trên thế giới đều tăng cường hợp tác trên nhiều lĩnh vực như thương mại quốc tế, du lịch, du học, xuất khẩu lao động…

 Ở Việt Nam, khi thu nhập và mức sống của người dân ngày một cải thiện, khi trình độ nhận thức và tri thức ngày một tăng cao thì nhu cầu ra nước ngoài du lịch, du học, thăm thân, thương mại, định cư, làm việc… của người dân ngày càng được quan tâm nhiều hơn.

 Ngoài một số ít quốc gia miễn visa cho du khách Việt, các quốc gia còn lại đều yêu cầu nộp hồ sơ xin visa khi nhập cảnh. Lúc này, văn bản xin visa cần phải được dịch thuật hoặc dịch thuật công chứng ra tiếng Anh hoặc ngôn ngữ quốc gia muốn đến.





 Công ty Dịch thuật công chứng Đống Đa cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật và công chứng hồ sơ xin visa như sau:

 Tùy từng loại hình visa mà đại sứ quán yêu cầu các tài liệu không giống nhau, tuy nhiên một visa cốt yếu gồm những loại tài liệu sau: chứng minh nhân dân, hộ chiếu, giấy khai sinh, chứng nhận độc thân, lý lịch tư pháp, đăng ký kết hôn, quyết định ly dị, sao kê tài khoản, sổ đỏ, hộ khẩu, ra quyết định bổ nhiệm, đưa ra quyết định công tác, hợp đồng lao động, bảng lương, sổ bảo hiểm, bằng tốt nghiệp, bảng điểm, các loại giấy tờ chứng nhận, chứng minh…

 Trường hợp Quý khách được người nhà hoặc khách hàng xin visa tại nước ngoài, cần chứng nhận lãnh sự hồ sơ giấy tờ để sử dụng tại nước ngoài, hoặc hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự giấy tờ văn bản để sử dụng tại Việt Nam, Công ty Dịch thuật công chứng Đống Đa sẽ cung cấp cho Quý khách hàng dịch vụ chứng nhận lãnh sự. (Mời liên hệ để được tư vấn cụ thể)

 Một bản công chứng bản dịch bao gồm: phô tô bản gốc, phô tô bản dịch và xác nhận của Cơ quan công chứng (Phòng tư pháp hoặc phòng công chứng tư)

 Quy trình dịch thuật công chứng:
 Phân loại tài liệu công chứng và giao cho biên dịch viên phù hợp
 Tiến hành dịch
 Hiệu chỉnh bản dịch
 In bài và đem đi công chứng
 Chi phí dịch thuật công chứng bao gồm:
 Phí dịch thuật: phí dịch không giống nhau tùy thuộc vào từng ngôn ngữ, chuyên ngành (mời tham khảo báo giá chung)
 Phí công chứng: Bao gồm phí hiệu chỉnh tài liệu và phí đóng dấu theo quy định từng phòng Tư pháp
 Phí dịch vụ: phí dịch vụ nhanh hay thường tùy theo nhu cầu của khách hàng
 Dịch thuật công chứng hồ sơ xin visa đa ngôn ngữ:
 Dịch thuật tiếng Anh
 Dịch thuật tiếng Pháp
 Dịch thuật tiếng Đức
 Dịch thuật tiếng Nga, Ukraina ( Ucraina)
 Dịch thuật tiếng Nhật
 Dịch thuật tiếng Hàn
 Dịch thuật tiếng Trung Quốc, Tiếng Hoa, Đài Loan
 Dịch thuật tiếng Séc, Áo, Slovakia, Serbia, Ba Lan, Hà Lan, Tây Ban Nha, Bồ Đào Nha, Italia…
 Dịch thuật tiếng Lào, Thái Lan, Campuchia, Malaysia, Indonesia, Ấn Độ, Ả Rập…

Website: https://dichthuatcongchung24h.com/

Hotline: 0948944222

----------

